# Saddam Hussein sentenced to hang



## ankitsagwekar (Nov 9, 2006)

A combative Saddam Hussein was sentenced Sunday to death by hanging for his role in a brutal crackdown nearly 25 years ago in Dujail. A five-member tribunal met amid heavy security and sweeping curfews in Baghdad and elsewhere, as authorities braced for violent reactions.


----------



## Poon (Nov 10, 2006)

Why don't they hang George Bush


----------



## max_demon (Nov 10, 2006)

????i Dont Know??????
Why??????????????????


----------



## viruses (Nov 10, 2006)

yea saddam has got justice because he killed hundereds but i wonder when will bush get justice for killing lakhs of people and threating nations like iran,north korea,venenzula,etc(the list is never ending).
but the republican party has lost and the never dying insurgency in iraq has forced donald rumsfield to resign.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, He should have been shot instead of being hanged.


----------



## escape7 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah! It will make earth a better place to live in, more people like him should be hanged, Bush should be next on the list.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 20, 2006)

I voted no, because I am strictly against capital punishment in any form, for any reason.

Besides, hanging is too good for the likes of Saddam AND Bush...(yes they are both equally bad).

The only difference between Bush and Saddam is that Bush tries to pass himself off as being morally right...


----------



## Samystic (Nov 20, 2006)

Saddam Hussein was a dictator...he killed humanity...just for the hatred of a particular community....HE SHOULD BE HANGED!!! KILL BOTH THE SATANS!


----------



## __Virus__ (Nov 21, 2006)

=Same as above=


----------

